

How Facebook’s New iPad App is Going to Finally (Help) Kill Flash - ivanbrezakbrkan
http://www.domain.me/blog/facebook-ipad-app-kill-flash-1721
Facebook’s new HTML5 based web application for the iPad will get developers to make HTML5 apps instead of their current Flash versions, giving a bigger incentive to companies to just forsake Flash entirely.
======
wccrawford
Is an iPad facebook app really going to change their minds if they hadn't been
already? It's not like that wasn't an option for getting them to work on the
iP(hone|od|ad) browsers already.

